# Tracking Visitors To Your Amazon Book Page - Free Promo



## tcorsonk (Dec 8, 2012)

*The Amazon Analytics Bible* is now free on Amazon only until March 26! Inside, you'll discover how to track the exact amount of visitors to your Amazon Kindle book page and how to increase conversions for your books. Using this simple strategy, I increased my conversion for Kindle book sales on Amazon from 11.4% to 19.1% - that's a 67% increase in sales with one strategy!

Grab your copy here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B0QX1HW/

UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B0QX1HW/

Share this post so you friends can get this book for free too and learn how to track visitors to their Amazon book page!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tcorsonk-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks. Picked it up.


----------



## Caimin (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice one. Just downloaded. 

Will add an Amazon review once I've had chance to read it.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. None of my daily Kindle Deal emails showed this one. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## tcorsonk (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome, thanks everyone! Hope you liked the book


----------

